# Bluetooth coding



## AMF10 (Oct 4, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Car needs at least 50.4 firmware, and following Coding:
> 
> HU_NBT => ENT_BTAS_IAP_COVERART = aktiv
> 
> ...


What do you mean by 50.4 firmware? 
I currently have MN-003.011.002
TN-003.011.002

Is this adequate? If not, where can I find my firmware?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AMF10 said:


> What do you mean by 50.4 firmware?
> I currently have MN-003.011.002
> TN-003.011.002
> 
> Is this adequate? If not, where can I find my firmware?


That is your Bluetooth Software version, not NBT Head Unit firmware version.

You have to read car VCM to know I-Step Current of car, and the cross reference I-Step Current to ISTA/P version.

50.4 is from July 2013. If car was built or has been dealer programed since then, you will have at least 50.4.


----------



## AMF10 (Oct 4, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is your Bluetooth Software version, not NBT Head Unit firmware version.
> 
> You have to read car VCM to know I-Step Current of car, and the cross reference I-Step Current to ISTA/P version.
> 
> 50.4 is from July 2013. If car was built or has been dealer programed since then, you will have at least 50.4.


Just coded it and it works flawlessly! Thank you so much for the help!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AMF10 said:


> Just coded it and it works flawlessly! Thank you so much for the help!!


:thumbup:


----------

